# KwigyBo Bag



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys, I've been looking at a kwigy bo alex bag for mochi. But he's a pretty big boy weighing about 7~ lbs.  So I might get the large size but I'm worried that it'll be too big and a) look awkward (i'm 5' 2'') or b) mochi will end up sliding&clumping to one side, tipping the bag. But I'm also too scared to get a small because I don't want to have to end up smushing him in there. Any thoughts? Any one else had the same situation?

Thanks! :]


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a 6lb boy and have the large kwigy bo alex - and it really isn't as big as you think it will be! 
I think it's supposed to carry up to 15lbs but I have a 14lb dog and there is so way she would fit in it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the Alex too and Tyler's 5 lbs. I especially like it because it has the big pockets to keep wee wee pads, supplies and I don't have to carry my purse with it. I had a smaller carrier but it was a pain also carrying my bag so I like this better and he's fine in it. You can always bunch up a little blanket if you worry about sliding. I'm 5'1".


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! Do your guys' dogs fit snug in the large bag or is there a bit of room left with them in there?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I too have the large Alex bag and I love it. My guys are small and I can fit two in there easily. I also put my 5 1/2 lb Chloe in there and it is not too big for her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Been wanting one of those too....I guess the small one is large enough for Ava? I like her to have enough room for her to move around, but not so much so that it's heavy to carry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How long is Mochi? Tyler is about 17". It really fits him pretty perfectly and I don't put anything in there to take up excess room since I don't think there's that much. Can you get the bag somewhere that carries a couple of sizes and try the Alex - if it's too big, switch.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I would definitely go with the large. I have a small for Sophia and I got in a large for a customer a few weeks ago & I wished I had gotten the large for her. She would be able to lay down & have plenty of room to move around. She is 5 pounds.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Been wanting one of those too....I guess the small one is large enough for Ava? I like her to have enough room for her to move around, but not so much so that it's heavy to carry.


Pat, I have a couple I'm bringing to Nationals if you want to try them out with Ava


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

Mochi is about 18-19" from the tip of his nose to the base of his tail.

Do you guys think the bag looks too big and awkward while carrying it? I don't want anyone to be suspicious that mochi's in there lol


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo fits in it perfectly -not too snug and not too much room for him.

I don't think the bag looks too big - but I like big bags!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Everyone in NY wears big bags.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Pat, I have a couple I'm bringing to Nationals if you want to try them out with Ava


I want to try one for Secret too. I'm looking at the black one. She weighs 3.7 lbs. Do you think the small or the large? I guess we'll see which one fits her best.

BTW -- on a different subject -- do you think I'm going to need to bring an extra suitcase to get everything home from nationals? LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Pat, I have a couple I'm bringing to Nationals if you want to try them out with Ava


Oh!! That's GREAT!!!!! Can't wait!! :chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> I want to try one for Secret too. I'm looking at the black one. She weighs 3.7 lbs. Do you think the small or the large? I guess we'll see which one fits her best.
> 
> BTW -- on a different subject -- do you think I'm going to need to bring an extra suitcase to get everything home from nationals? LOL


Lynn...:rofl:...I think we'll all be in that same boat! I'm bringing Ava in one carrier and packing her little brown one in my suitcase...I can't possibly come home with three carry bags for one little dog, can I?? :blush: ....:yes:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Definitely get the large - the small will be too small.

Lynn, it would be hard to say if Secret is too big for the small - I got the small one first and it was way to small for Lucy, who is small in size but fat, LOL. I wound up donating it for the banquet auction last year.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I want to try one for Secret too. I'm looking at the black one. She weighs 3.7 lbs. Do you think the small or the large? I guess we'll see which one fits her best.
> 
> BTW -- on a different subject -- do you think I'm going to need to bring an extra suitcase to get everything home from nationals? LOL


You can absolutely try it out!! I have two that are Sophia's that I'm bringing one is the black Alex and the other is the Pink & Brown London. Both are smalls. But Ruth (Lululolly) is my roomie and she has ordered the large Silver Alex Luxe for her baby Willow so you can see the size difference. I have a Palm Beach London in stock and I'll bring it with me in case someone wants it. It was $110 and is on sale for $65.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had the Pink & Brown London in large which, imho, was way to big for even Lacie (who is 6 lbs.) and ended up donating it to our rescue raffle last year. I believe that Pearlan won it and is enjoying it.

Pat - you and I are in the same boat. I'm bringing secret in one carrier, and packing a second one for her. Like she really doesn't need me to come home with another, but you know I probably will. LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the large for Lola. Tried her in the medium, she could get in but not be able to lie down that comfortably. She is over 8lbs now, but has had it since she was about 6lbs. I am only 5'1" and would prefer to carry a smaller bag, but it just isn't workable for her size.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the smaller Alex size for Candy who is a petite 3 and 1/2 pounds. Although I like the small size to carry (I am 5'1"), Candy seems to feel a little claustrophobic in it. I think it's because it closes up. If I were to buy another, I'd buy the larger size to give her more room to move around. I do feel it looks more conspicuous to carry- like a big diaper bag. But for a 7 pound dog the smaller size would be way to cramped.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- on a different subject -- do you think I'm going to need to bring an extra suitcase to get everything home from nationals? LOL


If anyone runs out of room while packing to go home, they can leave a doggy with me!


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the large size.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I have a large one and got it when max was still a small puppy. What I did while he was growing was I put a blanket in there so he wouldnt shift too much..a recieving blanket or a small fleece works best and doesnt add to the weight. Plus it has an attached clip so I always keep him locked in...so he can pop up and see whats going on...lol Oh and to keep the zipper open to pop his head out just use a large safety pin and it stays open to have his head pop out...just a trick i use...


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I just received my alex luxe silver carrier from Lucky Puppy Couture in a size large and it's not to big for Willow who weighs 5lbs, 4oz. I love it!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the quilted patent leather Alex bag in a small, and Cozette at three pounds fits in it very comfortably. It doesn't look like a carrier, and I have gone many places without her being detected. In fact, at the hotel I stayed in when I went to pick her up, the lady at the reception desk commented on what a beautiful bag it was, never realizing there was a puppy in it, LOL. I just smiled and said thank you, and hustled to the elevator :HistericalSmiley:.


----------

